# Battery Icon swap feature for the toolbox



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay so I have figured out how to manipulate individual images within the system via the toolbox...

Really it only took me about 20 min and the real reason I was wanting to do this is because I think it would be sweet to offer the option to swap out battery icon themes (without messing with the rest of the theme)

Anyways the real reason I am posting this is, is to get your take on what icon themes you would like included?????

Obviously I will offer the honeycomb circle but I am looking to you as to what else to included 

So post your theme's with a link and we will look into offering them


----------



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

You totally read my mind Kejar. Personally I really liked the icon set you used in prior releases of GC (percentage inside of basic battery icon). It's the only thing I find myself missing in 2.0. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## twitchyone (Jun 20, 2011)

How about a star? 
(like the one in gummyPapers)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 1thess523 (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the vertical bar to the right of the %. What if you put 1 on each side? It'd be a 50/50 set of vertical bars with 1 on each side. 100 down to 50 on the left. Once depleted, the right side begins falling from 50.

Thoughts?

Another idea is a hold-over from WinMo. I used to have a 1 or 2 pixel band across the top of the screen. No numbers, just a long, themed strip that decrements from left to right.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tysdad08 (Aug 1, 2011)

I know it's kind of dumb but it would be cool to have the little android guy up there other then a battery. Have it work just like a battery when full he's all green and it drops the inside turn black u know just like a battery I think it would look cool but have to have the % in side him or beside I love having the % number.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

kejar - are you familiar with any of ChevyNo1's Simply Stunning ROM's for the D1? He has some pretty kick ass battery icons.

I found a ton of battery icon's here:

http://droidpirate.com/category/metamorph-2/battery-icons/


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Halo said:


> kejar - are you familiar with any of ChevyNo1's Simply Stunning ROM's for the D1? He has some pretty kick ass battery icons.
> 
> I found a ton of battery icon's here:
> 
> http://droidpirate.com/category/metamorph-2/battery-icons/


This is what I am looking for... lol I am not looking to make new ones but offer icon themes.. People go through icon sets like these any post a link to the ones you want included... If available I will reach out to the maker and get permission to include them


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Halo said:


> kejar - are you familiar with any of ChevyNo1's Simply Stunning ROM's for the D1? He has some pretty kick ass battery icons.
> 
> I found a ton of battery icon's here:
> 
> http://droidpirate.com/category/metamorph-2/battery-icons/


This is what I am looking for... lol I am not looking to make new ones but offer icon themes.. People go through icon sets like these any post a link to the ones you want included... If available I will reach out to the maker and get permission to include them


----------



## corys00 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd love to be able to take the battery icon completely out of status bar (actually, I'd love to take EVERYTHING from the right hand side out).


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> This is what I am looking for... lol I am not looking to make new ones but offer icon themes.. People go through icon sets like these any post a link to the ones you want included... If available I will reach out to the maker and get permission to include them


Woohoo! Glad I could help. There's an Autobot battery icon on one of those pages. That one looks pretty bad ass.

Yes!!

http://droidpirate.com/2011/03/08/metamorph-battery-transformers/

I really like this one here:

http://droidpirate.com/2011/01/27/metamorph-battery-gauge/


----------



## tysdad08 (Aug 1, 2011)

Halo said:


> Woohoo! Glad I could help. There's an Autobot battery icon on one of those pages. That one looks pretty bad ass.
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> ...


Wow I like abunch of those

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Well just for shits and giggles, I tried installing 2 of these battery icons w/ Metamorph. It didn't work and nothing adverse happened to the phone. Whew.


----------



## Thechaps (Jun 22, 2011)

1thess523 said:


> I like the vertical bar to the right of the %. What if you put 1 on each side? It'd be a 50/50 set of vertical bars with 1 on each side. 100 down to 50 on the left. Once depleted, the right side begins falling from 50.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


The bar across the screen that diminishes is an awesome idea. That would be one of the sweetest mods.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

sorry if they've already been posted but the ones here are pretty neat:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1127123&highlight=battery
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1243785&highlight=battery (Delicate Donut the OP may have more coming too)


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> sorry if they've already been posted but the ones here are pretty neat:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1127123&highlight=battery
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1243785&highlight=battery (Delicate Donut the OP may have more coming too)


I like the androids in this link

super chewy 2.0


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Delicate Donut over at XDA made this one for me.
View attachment 1848


Here's a link: http://db.tt/vCUtPxg


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I really like the battery icons in the GummyComb theme (circles). It would be nice to have that available in other colors.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't wait for the battery mods, I personally only want the little Android guy & the stock battery icon. I don't see why people crave the Honeycomb icon so much, is it more accurate or what? Whatever, thanks for the news and work Kejar :]

edit: @aaronDroid80; That's Honeycomb.


----------



## rand4ll (Aug 20, 2011)

"blarrick said:


> Can't wait for the battery mods, I personally only want the little Android guy & the stock battery icon. I don't see why people crave the Honeycomb icon so much, is it more accurate or what? Whatever, thanks for the news and work Kejar :]
> 
> edit: @aaronDroid80; That's Honeycomb.


The numbers are clearer and larger...plus people just like what they like...i think the stock battery is boring personally and am running the murdercharged honeycomb battery and is awesome


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I liked those Android bot shaped icons that changed color gradually, but I'm pretty sure they were made by danalo, so.... Yeah.


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> Well I liked those Android bot shaped icons that changed color gradually, but I'm pretty sure they were made by danalo, so.... Yeah.


Yeak ok! I can assure you danelo didnt make the androbatt...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Well no, but I believe he was the first one to take them and adapt them specifically for the Charge, and make it work just by replacing the stock .apk in Root Explorer.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

I would love to see the standard gingerbread battery you use in your green, blue, red, yellow themes available in this battery selector you're prepping. As well as adding a variety of other colorings to the mix. Your take on the gingerbread battery is perfect, I love that the actual % is on the battery icon, so many devs in the past with my other phones leave that small feature out!

I'd love to see your gingerbread battery flashable in Purple, Cyan, and especially White in addition to the color options you already off in other themes!


----------

